
Assange Case: Evidence Destroyed Over and Over Again - donohoe
http://radsoft.net/news/20101001,01.shtml
======
badwetter
Wow! Don't know what to say. Surely the DA in Sweden is aware of these facts

------
tpinto
Meh. She doesn't even look any hot at all.

